# Kidnap, fancy dress and a wide angle.



## Formatted (Mar 7, 2011)

This combination brings epic hilarity but also some great photos, most aren't really "photographic" but my favourite is this one




The Gang! by JPBWright, on Flickr​


----------



## wlbphoto (Mar 31, 2011)

Good wide angle


----------



## Forkie (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice colours and a fun shot, but could do with a bit of lens correction.


----------

